# Removing EVA foam grip and epoxy?



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm in the process of stripping a 10' surf blank down to rewrap it. I managed to get the reel seat, butt cap, and old foam grips off, but now I have a ton of marbled up lumpy dried epoxy that they used to bond the foam in place. How do I get rid of this? I've managed to sand some of it down, but it's pretty stubborn and very hard. Will heat help? It's a cheapo stock rod from South Bend, but I love the rod itself and don't want to muck it up by sanding in too far.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

*Nevermind...*

Heat gun did the trick. Still a PITA though...


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

A pain it is. Did this on an older Berkeley bass rod thinking it'd be easy to strip it and that it'd be a good learning platform. They put some serious work into that thing though, with white tape underwrap beneath the foam. That mess wasn't going ANYWHERE without some serious work, took a kitchen knife to cleave it off!


----------

